# Coopers European Lager Kit



## hendos (15/4/11)

Hi 

Just brought a Coopers european lager kit and after some ideas on what to add to it. (hops etc)
and what you have done with it and the result.

Thanks


----------



## yum beer (15/4/11)

I bottled a batch of this 2 weeks ago.

I added a 'lager infusion pack' from absolute homebrew. a 220gm mix of carahel and carapils and 13gm hallerau..steeped in 2 litres water at 65c for an hour.
boiled 60min with a super alpha T bag,
dry hopped with hallertau T bag
smells awesome and tasted great out of the fermenter. havent tried one yet, letting it age a bit, but looking forward to it

good brewing hendos :beer:


----------



## kuzzy (15/4/11)

I did one for Xmass day.

Brewed at 20deg, 2 weeks in primary, 8 weeks in cube crashed chilled and thru in 22.5g cascade pellets, two weeks in keg - awsome! Everyone got stuck in - the keg had no chance :chug:


----------



## dougsbrew (15/4/11)

i did one of these couple months ago, filled up to 20 litre in fermenter(to fit keg), 
and found it a little bitter. i have 2 more cans which i'll be doing in future but 
next time i'll be filling to 23 litre mark and dry hopping to give it flavour/aroma.


----------



## govorko1974 (16/4/11)

what yeast did you all use...kit yeast or something else...am going to try this kit next brew and will be the first lager i have tried


----------



## hendos (16/4/11)

govorko1974 said:


> what yeast did you all use...kit yeast or something else...am going to try this kit next brew and will be the first lager i have tried




Thants what i was about to ask, not sure what yeast is in the kit but i need an ale yeast as my temps are around 20-22 deg.


----------



## dave_h (16/4/11)

This was one of the best kit lagers ive made,

From memory (at work) I added in about 1kg dry malt, 200g of dex and about 20g of Saaz steeped in boiling water for 5mins.

The yeast is a true lager yeast and you can brew down to aruond 13 I think, I only went to 15 as I was using an esky with ice blocks.


One point though, it tasted OK after a couple of weeks in the bottle but really got good after about 6 weeks.

Enjoy


----------



## emnpaul (17/4/11)

dave_h said:


> This was one of the best kit lagers ive made,
> 
> From memory (at work) I added in about 1kg dry malt, 200g of dex and about 20g of Saaz steeped in boiling water for 5mins.
> 
> ...





The kit yest is Fermentis Saflager s-189, which I think is Swiss lager yeast. They provide this strain as it is a true lager yeast, works well at 10-12 degrees but also gives a reasonable result at 18-20degrees for those of us without temp control.

I wasn't overly impressed with the "green neck lager" recipe from their website but have used it to make a pretty nice swarzbier. Recipe was:

1.7kg coopers Euro Lager
600g LLME
400g Dextrose
250g DLME
200g Choc Malt
100g Black Grain (would go Carafa III if making again)
15g Northern Brewer 9.6%AA (20 mins)
Kit yeast, 2L starter

Cheers
Paul


----------



## dougsbrew (18/4/11)

The kit yest is Fermentis Saflager s-189, which I think is Swiss lager yeast. 
[/quote]

im curious as to whether this is true. i have brewed with s189 a fair bit and the euro lager appeared to 
fermented differently. was alot quicker(especially for 7g), and didnt seem to require the same dicatyl rest. 
maybe the difference was can versus all grain. does anyone else think coopers use this strain?


----------



## yum beer (18/4/11)

I may be wrong, but eyeballing the yeast in this kit I would say it is a mix of 189 and 34/70.

Cracking my first euro partial tmro. 3 weeks old, hope its good.


----------



## hendos (18/4/11)

yum beer said:


> I may be wrong, but eyeballing the yeast in this kit I would say it is a mix of 189 and 34/70.
> 
> Cracking my first euro partial tmro. 3 weeks old, hope its good.



Let us know how it goes when you open it up.
. Mine has been bubbling away for 3 days now at 20 degrees.


----------



## yum beer (19/4/11)

Just downed my first euro lager, Hendos

swilled it down whilst bottling a Canadian Blonde with extras.

anyway, as i described earlier the grains are coming through, giving it a greenish taste, but aside from that the hop flavours and bitterness are very nice,
once that grain settles...probably 4-6 weeks away should be awesome.

took some photos on my phone but have to rush to work, will try and post later.


----------



## hendos (20/4/11)

yum beer said:


> Just downed my first euro lager, Hendos
> 
> swilled it down whilst bottling a Canadian Blonde with extras.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, mine has been bubblng for a few days now.

I have a Canadian i brewed about 5 weeks ago very nice beer, a beer that also would be great in a few months.


----------

